# Jayde's waiting thread.



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I finally think Jayde is close enough to make a waiting thread for her! This will be my first set of kids born and her first time as well. I am so super excited! 
She isn't real friendly so we haven't been able to feel kids moving but watching her grow bigger is just fine for us!

She is 28 days out from her due date on the 7th of June. (That's her first possible date, but with how big her udder is already I think she will go then.)

I know you can't tell from looking at pictures but how many do you think she is going to have? (Just for fun) My mom is thinking triplets, and I'm thinking twins. But will be happy with whatever she has.
















The buck she is bred to. 








I am crossing my fingers for Black and Tan dappled doelings! Think pink for us!

When she gets closer what are some signs I should look for?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck  I guess twins. 

Signs to watch for:
Softening ligs
Udder filling
Pawing/nesting
Pacing
Restlessness
Posty 
Steep rump
Raised tail head
Separation from herd
Change in behavior
Chewing teats to get plugs out
Stomach dropped
Little to no movement from kids


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Twins is my guess!
I've notice my does walk along slower on the day they birth! Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a pretty girl! I'm guessing she'll have twins too.

I have only had one kidding season so far (2016; we had four does kid) and so I am not very experienced, but this is what I watched for in my does:

1. Softening ligaments - even though last year one of my does' ligaments were rock hard one rainy night, but I locked her up in the goat house anyway and in the morning I came out to find two fluffy goat kids, so it doesn't _always_ work (that doe had always been a rule-breaker though). 
2. Not eating grain
3. Leaving the rest of the herd
4. Nesting or pawing the ground


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is a picture from this morning am I right guessing she took her first cycle in with the buck and should be due on the 7th? Or does she look like she is due in July? I'm totally thinking June but this is my first time so I could be wayyyy off.









Another question her two teats on the one side should separate enough as her udder fills for kids to nurse right?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I noticed her teats lol I don't think they will spread any more but I think the kids will be just fine or nursing. The only time I've ever really had a issue is when the have fish teats, just just have a hard time latching onto the whole teat, even they they figure it out but it gets a little frustrating at first. But she will be just fine.
I'm guessing June as well on her. I have also learned never ever try and guess what one has in there lol I have guessed singles and goat quads, guessed triplets and got two small twins, I just don't guess any more and simply say there's a good chance she will have more then two lol 
Things that I watch for since it's hard to check ligs on boers and even harder when they don't want to be touched is just things that make you think wow that's odd. Every single one of mine does something odd and is so different from the rest. Some will be friendly, some won't want anything to do with me, some will stand there for hours like they are in deep thought, being louder then normal.....this seems to be fairly common with FFs I think because they are pretty sure they are dying lol and a long clear string of goo coming out. If you see that your home free lol and then you have ones that will show no signs at all, will stand there and eat like nothing is going on and then walk away from the rest and push out some kids. Those are the best! No stress no sitting and waiting lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Good to know about her teats. When she was younger they looked about 95% split but as her udder fills I don't think there split all the way to the base as we thought. 

It's crazy because just in this week she looks like she had hallowed out some by her hips, Carrying lower. 

We got our hands on her last night, she hated every second of it but we were able to feel what we thought was some movement. Lol we couldn't tell if it was gas or baby flutters. 
This doe is my excellent showmanship doe once she walks into the ring she turns into a different goat. You touch her at home and oh my God it's the end of the world. So weird. 

Thank you everyone for the tips! We tried to feel for ligaments so we could kinda tell when they were gone and we couldn't feel a thing. We think her tail was stepped on when she was a baby, she never holds it up and it's kinda limp, so with that problem will we be able to feel ligs on her?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She carries her tail like most of my does carry theirs, I'd guess that it probably isn't from her getting stepped on as a kid. 
Her tail doesn't have to be in a certain position for you to feel her ligaments.  It took me a good while last year to find exactly where the ligaments are located on goats, despite all the YouTube videos/Google photos I viewed. 
She looks like she will have her kids sometime in June to me.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I feel like her udder almost dubbed over night! She looks so big this morning. Her second CD&T shot is due this Monday. Can I worm her this Sunday as well or should I wait for her to kid?

What are somethings I should have on hand for during kidding and after?Basics things and things I will need if an emergency?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My daughters doe is the same way. Such a turd at home but she walked in and she was just perfect and stunning. I think it was because she was scared to death and only trusted my daughter..as much as she could lol but I was expecting this goat to be dragging my daughter all over the place but she was perfect!
Honestly there's not much I use. I always have some lube, or veggie oil will work in a pinch. A hay string, those legs are slippery! Towels, and one of those baby shot sucker things. I've never had a need for the clamp things that go on the cords, and usually everything else I might need are in the house. Something to warm a kid up if cold (I use a hair dyer), feeding syringes and a tube, some vitamin B orally if the kid seems to be a bit weak and slow in the head (lol) oh and iodine for the cord. I think I've bought everything on everyone's list and those are really the only things I have used


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is such a pretty girl. 

From the pictures it doesn't look like her udder is much bigger, but it could be the angle at which they were taken. 
In my kidding kit last year I had lube, shoulder length gloves, clean hand towels, a bottle and nipple, a weak kid syringe (from Jeffers), and nutri-drench. I also had a few sheets of lamented paper that had all the wrong positions a kid could be in, and how/if you can turn them yourself or if you need to call a vet (I copied it from a goat book). I didn't need to use anything but hand towels.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is gorgeous


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Jayde this morning. She had white discharge yesterday nothing major so I'm assuming that it's normal? 21 more days! I think she is dropping some in person she is looking less wide if that makes sense.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, that is normal. Getting closer


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Liberty's!
Jayde is precious! Congratulations on her pregnancy!!!

Can I ask who the buck is? Is he yours? He is beautiful!!!
You are going to have beautiful babies! I can't wait to see them!

We have two red does due in June. 

Do you know about when jayde is due? Our girls are due June 10-15 I'm estimating. 

Jayde I would guess is due earlier than my girls. 

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Puppy pads are definitely helpful for the birthing mess. Then you can throw that away. I use towels just for cleaning babies off. Also a shot of bose after birth is good.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Tami, Jayde is due on the 7th of June(at least that is her 1st possible date. She was in with the buck for 3 months). 

Yes Boomer is my buck, he is from Antiquity Ranch Boer Goats here in CA. I am so excited to see what they produce and so excited to get him bred to my other two does in October! 
After that he will more than likely be sold we plan on keeping most of the Doe kids out of him and I really want to get me dream buck lol 

I feel like it's taking forever as we get closer to her due date I thought it would zoom by. Lol 

I'll post some pictures of her this morning here soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The time totally drags those last few weeks, lol. Have you read the does' Code of honor?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I haven't fully. I will have to go check it out.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Your buck is beautiful!
I think it's great to get new bucks from time to time. That's what I would do if I had one. We've chosen to just take our girls to farms to be bred. It's worked well for us so far.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

When you get time we'd love to see a updated pix!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I think one of my does will be due around the 10th of June. She's getting a good sized udder!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to start a thread for her pregnancy/delivery in another week or so.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I will get pictures and update soon! We have been super busy we recently rescued a donkey. I will see if I can post his story https://m.facebook.com/Patrick-The-Blessed-Donkey-440608932969096/


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Your buck is beautiful!
> I think it's great to get new bucks from time to time. That's what I would do if I had one. We've chosen to just take our girls to farms to be bred. It's worked well for us so far.


I can't remember if your in Ca or not. If you are where abouts?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! I couldn't see all of the stuff on FB but some of it. What a sweet donkey!! I'm not a Facebook fan and am not on FB anymore. But I read a bit that it would let me read. My hubby and daughter are on FB. 
We don't have livestock guardian animals. But so far haven't needed one. Neighbors on two sides have dogs. And our newer fence and hot wire seems to fend off any predators so far.

Nope not living in cali. We are in Oregon. 
www.bucknakedboers.com

Tami


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh that's right I knew you weren't crazy far from me. 

We are hopeful there presence on the property will deter the coyotes from trying anything.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I finally got a chance to take pictures of Jayde this morning! We are 7 days out!!!! I'm so excited. 
She look so huge! Does she look a little more hollowed out on her sides or is that just me?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I think she looks close. I look at the bag too. Usually it's sticking out past the back legs and very full prior to birthing. 
She is such a pretty girl!!
I'm predicting she's gonna birth triplets or two very big twins!

Keep posting updated photos when you have time! Can't wait to see her babies!!

Tami


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is big! Good luck!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Is she normal big or big big? Lol

You really think triplets? I've read that the more that are in there the smaller they tend to be so I guess that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nothing is more cute then a FF udder.....ok maybe kids are lol my guess is she has somewhere between 1-5 in there  I am very accurate on my guesses  yeah I stopped making real guesses a long time ago


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds pretty accurate to me :ROFL:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Lmao Jessica! Non goat people think I'm crazy when I say "Awww look at my girls cute little udder!!!". 

I swore I felt to separate kids in there tonight. So we shall see! I also think her ligaments are gone which I've read they can come and go the last week or so. I could also see baby movement tonight for sure!! I am literally just so excited! I've had my fair share of ups and downs to get to this point and I'm so ready!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually our triplets were not tiny. I think they were 6/8/10 lbs. the buckling had his bottom stuck in the birth canal. Grrr. Coming breech. So we had someone help us. Just remember if they are pushing for mor than 1/2 hr call someone to help. That's what we learned to do. We would have lost kids if we hadn't gotten help. Because the two girls were fighting to come out right after the buckling! Our friend pulled out two legs. One solid red and one traditional. Oops. She had to figure out what went with what. Then gently helped them out. I couldn't do that. Not at that point. Might be able to do that now. But we will call her if help is needed again. 

She looks like triplets. She's carrying low too. So that can be deceiving! 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Our doe last year tho pushed out both of her kids without any problem! So it just depends. Different does seem to have different births. Just like humans.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh lord! I am really hoping that she has no complications! But if she does I have my goat mentor on speed dial to walk me through anything. 

She came up to me today all by herself and that is not a Jayde thing to do so I can tell her hormones are going wacko! If the 7th is day 155 she can technically go anytime now right? 

I'm thinking I am gonna start night checks starting tomorrow night to be on the safe side.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It's great you have a goat mentor on speed dial! That's always a good thing to have, just in case!!
We can't wait to see pix of her babies!
Keep us posted!
Does she look any different?

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think my boers have ever gone earlier than 155.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She was looking at her belly tonight and wagging her tail tons! I think she looks lower and maybe the movement of the kids dropping was bugging her a bit. 

I think her udder is rounding up more? If that even a thing? Not necessarily getting bigger just more full and round? 

I have this weird feeling she is going to have them tomorrow night lol not sure why and I know she probably won't so we shall see. 

I also got my hands on her and her belly felt hard not smushy anymore. I can't feel any ligaments either. 

Oh boy don't you worry I'm taking millions of pictures and I will definitely be posting them on here.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's sounding close


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sounds like she will go soon!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She sounds close! I've got one doe who's tummy is real tight too. She was put in with buck on the 8th. So I'm wondering if unbeknownst to me she was in heat when I took her? The other doe I took her with to be with the buck, doesn't look close. Maybe two wks more to go. Big diff in their bags! It's really amazing!

Keep us posted on jaydes progress!! She sounds close!!
Have you gotten her stall ready?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How is Jayde doing?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes inquiring minds want to know!!any progress??

Tami


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We are almost done with our kidding pen but for the mean time set up something temporary.

Here she is this morning! She didn't eat to much last night, so we are hoping that means soon and that she isn't developing any problems. We shall see.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks like she will kid soon!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah she is close! She is sinking in around the tail head and her vulva is looking pretty flat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, she's looking super super close!! Any kids yet?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

That was from this morning, last I heard nothing has changed. 

I'm so ready for them to be here! The wait has been to long the least she could do is go for me tonight, right? Lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Still no kids yet!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's gonna make you pull an all-nighter and still not give them up, lol. 

Is she having any discharge?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes she looks close! We could start guessing!?
Lol
I guess tomorrow.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

No major discharge but I did notice a tiny tiny bit yesterday.

Her udder dubbed in size from this morning the picture really doesn't do the size and shape any justice.

We went to tractor supply and got the last minute things we will need.

She didn't eat much of her dinner tonight. So I'm guessing late tonight early tomorrow morning.

She is sooooo friendly and that is not a Jayde thing, she's walking up and asking to be pet so cute!

She is also so hallowed out on her top! Ligaments gone completely!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She wasn't stringing the last time I went out but she definitely had some goo!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes!!! Her bag is there! I would guess tonight or tomorrow am. She's definitely very close!! Yeaaaa!

I still say triplets. 

Tami


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She had them today around 3pm. Two buck kids and a doeling! You were right Tami triplets!!! 


I will post a more detailed update tomorrow. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow!!!! Yeaaaaaaa! So happy for you guys! Tell us how the births went. Sometimes triplets can be difficult to birth. That's been our experience unfortunately 
Wow two bucks and doe!! We can't wait to see pix!

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

(Cough cough) I believe we were promised some pictures. Lol i am super happy for you! A big time congrats


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok so I finally have some free time! I'm sure y'all know when it rains it pours and boy it has! 

Jayde went into labor 2:30-3pm on the 6th. She went from nothing to full blown labor so we knew it was going to go pretty fast. 

She started pushing which lasted about ten minutes and she was pushing really really hard. My mentor told me to lube up and see what I could feel. Felt head and one front foot. So I had to go in a get the second foot. Once I did that it kinda just slipped out. Momma was on it and started cleaning her off. Beautiful little dappled doe! Definitely keeping her. 

Waited about ten minutes and she wasn't really pushing was told to go in and check again. Couldnt find feet or head kinda freaked out! I finally found back feet and positioned them properly and he just slid out! Handsome red paint buck kid! 

My mentor said she isn't done to go back in. Lady buck kid was way back in their with both back legs tucked under him. I had to full on pull this kid. Got one foot positioned and was able to get him out that way. Beautiful dappled buck kid! 

Momma was great with the first two but didn't really pay attention to the third. He couldn't stand feet were completely buckled over. Because he couldn't get him she'd step on him. We gave everyone BoSe and that straightened up the other two but not the last. 

We splinted his little legs to help him stand. Kept them on the first two days. His back feet weren't too bad but by the end of the day they were shot and he couldn't stand. We ended up bringing him in and taking him out to momma to nurse because she was careful with him and didn't pay him any attention. 

Was told to give him A & D injection and that helped him tons! He isn't wearing the splints this morning and doing great! 

I haven't slept good for the last week and now my dog is acting crazy! Not sure what is wrong with her but she woke up 10-15 times screaming like someone was beating her with a base ball bat. Ugh! 

We named the doe Kid Star
Paint buck kid Banner
Dappled Buck kid is Gunner. 

Gunner is now almost a full bottle baby momma won't stand to let him nurse unless we help. I've got to work and I have no one that can go out and get Momma to stand so it was easier for my momma to make up a bottle. 

With the issues with his feet the breeder that helps me said he should probably be wethered? True? I think he is the better of the 3 and would hate to send him to market. If it's just a deficiency in something that's full worthy?

Pictures coming!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

No do not wether him!! He just needs time! It feels like alot of times people rush too much with kidding and then waiting for kids to get energy and rebound from birth. Give him time, you will be surprised. We had a kid with foot/leg issue but splinted her and she is completely ok to this day. It didn't take that long for her to get strong. But it does take a bit of time sometimes. 
So if he is the best buckling wait a bit.

Also you don't have to wether right away.....you can wait a bit for that too.
We bought a wether not for meat and he struggles with stone issues because he was wethered too soon. Waiting until they are at least 3 months isn't a bad thing. Not everyone who buys wethers will buy them for meat. And you will help the little guys not get stones if they are wethered later. Just my thoughts on that.

We don't sell wethers....all our boys go for bucklings. Why would you wether that other boy? Even if he isn't 'perfect' there are plenty of people looking for bucks!

Again....just my opinion. I am sure others may disagree. But we don't seem to have trouble finding homes for bucklings. Esp if they both have color! I would keep them both as bucklings....why not? Also you will make more money. Don't have to sell them for 1000.00. But be more reasonable priced for a buckling who isn't maybe perfect...but still it will sell for more than a wether would. Just thoughts.

Can't wait to see photos! Congratulations! I bet they are just adorable!!

I just posted waiting threads for my two girls today. Wow can't wait! Hope we get dapples but will see.

Tami


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We have to decide asap to disbud him. I'm leaning towards keeping him a buck and using the paint as a market wether for my fair. This little guy is growing nicely. 

The bottle baby hasn't pooped? How do I get him to go?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Enema. Either oil and water or soapy water.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's a commercial buck? If so I would disbud him and if he seems like a nice enough kid to sell as a buck go for it. I diabudded all my nicer commercial bucks because I didn't know which one my son would want for a wether. Well he picked his wether which left 8 disbudded boys and I have a deposit on 3 of them as bucks and they are disbudded. If they are high % I'm not sure what to suggest lol you will want their horns on if a buyer wants to show ABGA


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

He is full blood ABGA, that's why I'm leaning towards keeping him a buck and not disbuding. I really like how he looks for his age. I'll have to upload pictures tonight. 

I've priced the do kid on the higher side because we want to keep her but everything has a price tag. So we shall see.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Pictures????


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We let Jayde and the kids out for some time today with the rest of the herd, here is Banner with Abigail. So weird how much they look alike. 













Gunner does not think he is a goat! Each night he is cuddled up with the kittens.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! Congratulations!!! They are all so adorable!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So dang cute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So cute!! I would keep him a buck. The legs really are not a bad thing and unless he has something going on, split testicles for example, the gamble of the extra money as a buck is worth it. I agree on pricing the doe high, that's how I do it! My prices on my doelings come down to how much I want to keep them lol if it's one I want to keep it has to be worth it to let them go


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Loving how these guys are growing out for our first set of kids!

Little doing is a tank compared to her brothers. They are all doing great gaming though.

Gunner was left out with his mom all day yesterday and today. This is his first night out with her sense he was born. I'm totally having more of a problem with it then he is 

Looking at these pictures Gunner looks a little shorter than the other two but he is still by far my favorite!
Doe kid Star







Buck Banner







Gunner


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so pretty!! Will you be keeping either of the bucklings?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

No, they are both for sale. I'd keep the dappled boy if we had more does. Going to sell them bred their sire in the fall then sell him as well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Are you keeping doeling????


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We've priced her at $1,200 which I know is high. We'd like to keep her but everything has a price tag lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's very high!!!! But lol I've priced my favorite doe Briar at $8,000 lol I really don't want to sell her but if they're willing to pay the price then they can get her!!! Also I keep hearing about split testicles I'm not sure what y'all mean by that?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is a photo:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5018993494

And a description from the MGR website:

"A split scrotum is the presence of a cleft between the two testes in the scrotum. That is, the skin of the scrotum has a cleft between the two testes, so that rather than one pouch with a smooth bottom there is a division between the two halves. Most breeds, and most breeders, will accept up to a one-inch cleft between the two halves, but consider anything more than this to be a defect. Obviously, no cleft is best.

The problem with severe clefts is that at the extreme end of the variation are scrotums that are basically cleft clear to the base, so that each testis is in its own individual scrotum. This is usually associated with a defect in the penis, where the opening is up behind the scrotum instead of the usual place. These animals obviously cannot reproduce. Selection against any degree of cleft is an attempt to avoid producing these impaired animals.

While no firm evidence is available, many breeders also insist that cleft scrotums in males are also associated with poor mammary attachment in females. To the extent that this is true (and it is unproven) then selection for normal scrotal conformation is indeed important. Other breeders maintain that clefts in the scrotum are associated with multiple teats, although this is likewise unproven.

A cleft of one inch between the halves is a minor defect. Be sure to ask the seller about any clefts in the bloodline if this defect is important to you and your herd."


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Im in love with the brown camo kid.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh ok that's good to know!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

$1200 is high but not crazy high for a fullblood dapple especially if she has the conformation. I've paid $1100 for a 75%. Granted it was a coalition sale and I get crazy on my bidding lol but still


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

The breeder I bought her Dam from wanted $1,500 for her Dam but because of her teats sold her for $500. I don't think I'll sell her for anything more than $1,200 but it's definitely not crazy high. A breeder not to far form Jessica and I asks $2,000 and up for a lot of her stock and a lot of them are %. 

She has the genetics on paper to go for that much and I personally think she's a neat little doe. If I wanted to sell her then I'd drop it down a tiny bit. I'll be taking everyone to a show in October hopefully the bucks do great and I get them sold there!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A goat is always worth whatever someone is willing to pay lol there is no law book that says what a goat should be priced at. I always price mine on how much I want to keep or how badly I don't want to keep them. I had a little 100% last year that I REALLY liked especially because I want to build my herd up to all high %. I priced her at $1500 because that would give me a good wiggle on replacing her with another FB. Now the only down side to that was I got my deposit on her and then bought a 'bred' doe for that then the buyer backed out and then the doe came up open lol. I like to learn things the hard way lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@LibertysBoerGoatRanch, have you checked to see if any of Jayde's kids have more then two teats?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

One of the bucks is clean 1x1 and the other is clean 2x2 and the doe kid is clean 2x2. So glad they all are perfect!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

It's been crazy busy for me this summer so I didn't get to come on here at all. But I thought I'd post a few updated pictures of the kids.

Gunner

















Banner

















Star 

















We've decided to keep Gunner as our JR herd sire because he's turning out so freaking nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look great!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Still in love with Star. Most beautiful goat.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

wifeof1 said:


> Still in love with Star. Most beautiful goat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


Awww Thank you! We are definitely proud of how our first set of kids are looking and growing out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Awww Thank you! We are definitely proud of how our first set of kids are looking and growing out.


What does Star look like NOW.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

wifeof1 said:


> What does Star look like NOW.











Recent picture of her getting ready for fair.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. I knew shed be sooo pretty.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you! 
It's crazy how much there color changes!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is nice.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> I finally think Jayde is close enough to make a waiting thread for her! This will be my first set of kids born and her first time as well. I am so super excited!
> She isn't real friendly so we haven't been able to feel kids moving but watching her grow bigger is just fine for us!
> 
> She is 28 days out from her due date on the 7th of June. (That's her first possible date, but with how big her udder is already I think she will go then.)
> ...


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

She has pretty color. The buck also. Love to see the babies.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Loving how these guys are growing out for our first set of kids!
> 
> Little doing is a tank compared to her brothers. They are all doing great gaming though.
> 
> ...





LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> We've priced her at $1,200 which I know is high. We'd like to keep her but everything has a price tag lol


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, I knew if a doe it would look great. STAR IS BEAUTIFUL COLORS


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you!

Her brothers are also looking great!

I've listed Banner for sale. I'm asking $750 for him he is show correct and placed second at his 1st show.


----------

